# Ich stehe auf dem Schlauch IN WIN 303 Aurora



## Henfen (9. Dezember 2017)

Moin, Moin,

ich stehe auf dem Schlauch. Ich bin wirklich kein Profi und vorallem hat sich in letzter Zeit so viel verändert das ich gar nicht mehr hinterher komme, aber ich wollte trotzdem einen PC erstellen.
Also alles eingekauft und los gehts.
Ich mag sehr gerne die LED Trends und so habe ich mir den IN WIN 303 Aurora Edition geholt. In dem sind 3 LED Lüfter + 2 LED Leisten verbaut die über ein Kontrollgerät gesteuert werden sollen.
Strom und die LED Geschichten waren bereits angeschlossen und nun soll ich nur noch die anderen Kabel 1x 4-4-Pin - da würde ich sagen an einen FAN Stecker und fertig und dann noch einen USB-4-Pin den ich einfach nicht verstehe.
Damit soll man die Verbindung zum Mainboard herstellen.
Ich finde aber nichts Geeignetes - überall wo er bisher angesteckt war passiert nichts mit den LED´s nur die Lüfter laufen.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch eine Idee?

Vielen Dank schon mal

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Körschgen (9. Dezember 2017)

Ohne das Gerät zu kennen, der Mikro USB gehört an den Controller und der 4 pin USB auf einen USB Header am Mainboard.
Mit entsprechendem Treiber kannst du das ganze dann auch ansteuern.


----------



## Dream69de (9. Dezember 2017)

Hi,
das Mainboard sollte einen RGB Header Anschluß haben sonst geht das nicht... siehe INWIN Homepage zum Gehäuse

" Das adressierbare RGB-Kabel kann nur mit einem Motherboard mit adressierbaren RGB-Stiftleisten verwendet werden."


----------



## Henfen (9. Dezember 2017)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten, 

aber ich stehe wirklich auf dem Schlauch.dieses RGB Kabel habe ich laut beigelegtem Zettel gar nicht. Also nicht in dieser Form. ( ich habe das auch als extra verstanden / eigentlich steuerst du ihn über die Softwear, aber wenn du den Stecker hast kannst du es auch übers Mainboard ?! ) Und leider habe ich auf meinen Gigabite Aorus Gaming 7 auch nicht diese Pins, aber ganz am Anfang als ich das System anschgelossen habe, hat alles in denm wildesten Farbe geblickt. Nach 2 mal Neustarten hat dann nichts mehr geleuchtet. Also USP Pin kan ich nur den großen laut Foto ausmachen der hat ja aber eigentlich )9 ?!?! 


Auf welchem soll ich das denn mal versuchen? Und kann es vielleicht auch an dieser vielen Softwear liegen die ich drauf habe ( Für die Grafikkarte, für das Mainboard und den Ram + eben für die Lüfter ) alles soll ja irgendwie LED´s ansteuern.


----------



## Schwarzseher (9. Dezember 2017)

Du hast doch 2 Anschlüsse für Led`s auf dem Board.
Man könnte ja die Beschreibung mal zurate ziehen


----------



## Schwarzseher (9. Dezember 2017)

Anschlüsse!


----------



## evilgrin68 (9. Dezember 2017)

Da auf dem Stecker USB drauf steht, soll er bestimmt auch auf einem USB Anschluss drauf. Davon hast du 2 Stück unten in der Mitte auf dem Board. Steck den USB Stecker also auf die obere Reihe an einem solchen USB Header und teste. Stecker ist ja schliesslich für die obere Reihe kodiert.

Erst so'n BlingBling kaufen und dann nicht mit klarkommen... Hättest dich ja schon mal vorher durch die Handbücher arbeiten können...

Das zweite Kabel wird dann auf einen der Steckplätze oben rechts und unten mittig (LED_C1/LED_C2) kommen, daran sollen ja die LED Strips.

Dieses Handbuch http://download.gigabyte.eu/FileList/Manual/mb_manual_z370-aorus-gaming-7_e.pdf sollte ja wohl das richtige sein.


----------



## Henfen (9. Dezember 2017)

Vielen Dank, die Stecker habe selbstverständlich alle ausprobiert und ich habe selbstverständlich auch vorher alles gelesen.

Aber das mit dem nicht klarkommen ist in diesem Fall wohl richtig. Da mir auch einfach die Ahnung fehlt und ich die ganzen Begriffe aus dem Englischen auch nicht zu 100% kenne.

Also Strom erhält er ja aus dem Netzteil direkt, deshalb kann man die LED Stecker doch vergessen. 
Die Lüfter werden über den FAN Stecker geregelt. Ich verstehe halt nur nicht was dieser 4 PIN auf mini USP soll. Der muss ja irgendwie die Farben regelt - nur wo auf dem Mainboad. Das ist unglaublich schlecht in der Anleitung beschrieben, da dort einfach nur 2 leere Stecker ohne Bezeichnung abgebildet sind.´


----------



## evilgrin68 (9. Dezember 2017)

Steck den USB Stecker doch mal an einen USB Header (unten Mitte, F_USB1/F_USB2) auf dem Board! Ignoriere die 5 Pins am Header die dann NICHT Belegt sind.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dann wirds wohl noch eine Software brauchen und die Hütte wird in allen Farben erstrahlen. -> Gibts auch... Bei IN WIN.


----------



## Henfen (9. Dezember 2017)

Habe es nun genau so gemacht. Er sagt direkt in der Softwear Not Get Device . 
Ich verzweifle an den Dingern 

Hab auch mal im Bios geschaut, die Lüfter/ das Kontrollgerät werden auf dem entsprechendem Steckplatz auch gar nicht angezeigt. Also keine Drehzahl etc.


----------



## evilgrin68 (9. Dezember 2017)

Wie soll denn das BIOS ein USB Gerät anzeigen? Das Erklär mal...

Diese LüfterBlingBling Kontrolle ist ein ganz normales USB Gerät, wie eine Festplatte oder USB Stick. Also muss sich unter Windows dementsprechend ein neues USB Gerät anmelden.


----------



## Henfen (9. Dezember 2017)

das kann ich dir mit meinem " Wissen " nicht erklären. War nur eine Überlegung. Ich werde mal unter diesem Aspekt versuchen das irgendwie anzumelden.

Vielen Dank !!!!


----------



## evilgrin68 (9. Dezember 2017)

Hattest du die Software für die LEDs schon vorher installiert oder erst nachdem du den USB Anschluss eingesteckt hattest?

Ach Ja... Der USB Anschluss (USB 2.0) sollte im BIOS des Boards auch eingeschaltet sein


----------



## Schwarzseher (9. Dezember 2017)

Sind die entsprechenden Funktionen im Bios auch aktiviert?
LED_C Connect
Enables or disables the lights of the RGB (RGBW) LED strip connected to the LED_C2 header on the motherboard. (Default: Enabled)
&&
RGB Fusion
Allows you to set the LED lighting mode for the motherboard.
Off Disables this function.
Pulse Mode All LEDs simultaneously fade in and fade out.
Color Cycle All LEDs simultaneously cycle through a full spectrum of colors.
Static Mode All LEDs emit a single color. (Default)
Flash Mode All LEDs simultaneously flash on and off.
LED C2 probiert?


----------



## evilgrin68 (9. Dezember 2017)

Ich find sein Board so Geil, Schwarzseher. Das vor lauter Pins und Steckplätzen da noch Platz war, für einen CPU Sockel  Nur muss man jetzt die ganzen Funktionen auch händeln können.


----------



## Schwarzseher (9. Dezember 2017)

Das ist das Problem heutzutage.Die Boards sind mittlerweile sowas von überladen mit Funktionen und auch im Bios kommst du als Laie kaum bis garnicht mehr klar.


----------



## Henfen (9. Dezember 2017)

genau das ist das Problem  ich check das überhaupt nicht. normal sollte der USB doch auf on sein? ich habe jedenfalls nichts verändert. Und auch die anderen Funktionen bin ich nicht angegangen :/

Leider kann ich gerade keine weiteren Bilder hochladen ( sind nur 15 erlaubt und löschen geht da irgendwie nicht )


----------



## Schwarzseher (9. Dezember 2017)

Also der Micro Usb Stecker kommt ja auch in diese LED Blackbox die bei dem Gehäuse war.Der war ja noch nicht eingesteckt auf dem Bild bei dir.Bild 4 in Post#1
Mal ein Video,aber in spanisch(kannst den ton ja wegklicken)Die Bilder helfen evt.
IN WIN AURORA espanol - YouTube


----------



## evilgrin68 (9. Dezember 2017)

Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Mal ein Video...


Mann... Da wird ja jede Disco neidisch bei dem BlingBling.


----------

